# IBC 2009 changes affecting fire suppression systems



## cda (Jan 22, 2010)

some plain english::

http://www.plumbingengineer.com/jan_10/fire.php

read the actual wording in the code though


----------



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: IBC 2009 changes affecting fire suppression systems

cda, Thanks. jp


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: IBC 2009 changes affecting fire suppression systems

Was the requirement for heat and smoke venting removed in a sprinklered F1 , S1 building? If so, can someone provide a link to this?


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: IBC 2009 changes affecting fire suppression systems

Insurance Engineer

per chap 23 IFC  not required if esfr's are used/  section not changed from 06


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: IBC 2009 changes affecting fire suppression systems

Thanks I saw a lot of proposals from removing the requirement to going with FD operated exhaust fans only. I then checked the 2009 IBC and saw it was still in as in the 2006 version. Anyone know what happen and why none of the proposals were accepted?? Requiring Heat & Smoke vents seems to go against a lot of testing done as well as what NFPA 13 and FM says about smoke vents in a building with a sprinkler system,  basicly no advantage and perhaps not a good thing at all.


----------

